# Archery in Orillia



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a friend in Orillia Ont. looking to get into archery. Are there any ranges or clubs close by that anyone knows of?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Closest would be Wolf's Den in Utopia (just outside Barrie)


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

That's what I thought.....I was hoping for something closer for someone just starting out....but I guess it is what it is.

Hope this will work for him.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

If he's looking to try traditional archery,there's Kawartha Traditional Archery Center in Woodville.
Fred Walker can be reached at 905-410-1141.
Fred also has a trad bow shop as well on site.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Village Archery in Pefferlaw. About the same distance (maybe less) to Wolfs Den.
http://www.villagearchery.ca/
705-437-2976


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Doug(owner) at Village archery is an great guy. That is the archery shop that I deal with for any work that I can't/won't do myself. Very good customer service better then a lot of place that I have been to over the years.

Matt


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

Huronia Family Archery Is in Penetanguishene


----------



## longlake (Sep 2, 2009)

i live in orillia and would not mind even informal gettogethers if others in the area are interested. there is lots of land around to shoot.


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

I have some buddies that like to shoot and we all live in Orillia. Shoot me a pm if you wanna fling some arrows.


----------

